# Jacuzzi tub access panel



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Why don't you put in one of these:
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=plumbing+access+panel&cid=5634294481436834749&sa=title#p

They come in different sizes, are relatively inexpensive, available at your big box stores, and easy to install. You can paint or wallpaper over them. 

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Er, Uh, "295yards"---Is that you're rubber ducky in the tub, or the grandkids?


----------



## tedmc (Dec 21, 2009)

In the bathrooms I use to renovate to accommodate tubs with pumps I would frame in a box hole the size of "x" number of tiles (for instance 3 eight inch tiles wide by 2 1/2 (whatever your standard tile height and width turns out to be so the cut out door size is app 24" x 18"). Cut the hardy board or green rock to this size so that when necessary the grout line can be scraped out revealing the cut out line in the hardy board or green rock below. Use 2 or 3 ten penny finishing nails tacked in 3/8" or less on each side of frame to hold in the sandwich square of tile on hardy board or green rock. If the electricity has to be accessed remove the grout, and knock out the square with your hand. Of course the electricity would be a single ground fault switched line to the main panel so electric supply for the pump could be controlled from there. Never got a single knock from the city or county inspectors. The access hole should always be on the head end of tub where the pump and switch is normally located. I also never had the hole accidently knocked out by the bather. Surprisingly the grout lines holding the square in place will be very strong. 
Most of the women I did the work for would have shot me on the spot had I even hinted at an ugly vent or plastic door.


----------



## havcel (Dec 22, 2009)

usually the pumps are at the end of the tub. Is that a outside wall there?. If not Put an access panel on the other side of the wall which is hopefully a closet , or bed room.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

295yards said:


> I would not have just closed it had my wife not suggest *an access from the bedroom side* which was less invasive.
> 
> The tub has no lip going up behind the tile so if the seal goes you have a leak, *so I cut out some drywall from the bedroom side to inspect it*.
> 
> ...


Will the removeable panel be viewable from the bedroom ?
I would not go with a vent, the noise will come right into the bedroom from the bathroom
I'd go with sheetrock w/edges trimmed like a picture - match trim in the room
If plainly visible paint it all the same color as the wall
If you don't have the wall color paint it all to match the trim in the room
Magnets are good, but too strong & pain to pull the panel off


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Er, Uh, "295yards"---Is that you're rubber ducky in the tub, or the grandkids?


Yeah, the rubber ducky is mine!

_thank god he never noticed the pink tea cup :whistling2:_


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

tedmc said:


> Most of the women I did the work for would have shot me on the spot had I even hinted at an ugly vent or plastic door.


Oh no! My tile work and remodel may not be a Picaso but give me some credit! A plastic access on the tile work? I would _*never*_ ruin my hard work like that, thats foolish.

I considered building a removable tile access panel but had no idea it was acceptable to grout the box in and that it would still be considered removable.

By remembering where the access is, sawing it out, and having to match and blend your work afterwards wouldn't everything be considered removable? :jester:

At the time I was doing the bathroom it was fast becoming too much work to find something pleasing to the eye. With the issue of no grout and water and even finding the right spring clips and magnets,,, when the wife said what about an access panel from the bedroom side, it was close her in man. DONE!

The access panel will be put in from the bedroom side, and it WILL be done asthetically pleasing!


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

havcel said:


> usually the pumps are at the end of the tub. Is that a outside wall there?. If not Put an access panel on the other side of the wall which is hopefully a closet , or bed room.


 
Firehawkmph gave me a link to some great access panels, yes bedroom side!

I checked my local store and they have what I want in stock. It is paintable, code conforming and virtually not that noticeable.

I am extremely excite to close her in and paint :thumbsup:


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Will the removeable panel be viewable from the bedroom ?
> I would not go with a vent, the noise will come right into thebedroom from the bathroom
> I'd go with sheetrock w/edges trimmed like a picture - matcxh trim in the room
> If plainly visible paint it alll the same color as the wall
> ...


Yes, the panel is viewable from the bedroom.

I considered the noise and you are right. It would be way too loud.

I like your idea of triming out the sheetrock. Thats what I was considering initially, but wasn't sure I wanted to see a square trim box in the corner of the bedroom.

I decided I was going to build the opening of the access door and panel with wood so I'd have very clean precise edges and spacing between the gaps without trimming it out, but now that I find a nice paintable access panel for $20.00 my job got easier!!!


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Why don't you put in one of these:
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=plumbing+access+panel&cid=5634294481436834749&sa=title#p
> 
> They come in different sizes, are relatively inexpensive, available at your big box stores, and easy to install. You can paint or wallpaper over them.
> ...


That is absolutely perfect!!! :thumbup:

I'm going to the store early today and getting the one with drywall beads as the edging. After I am done with it all you'll see is a 1/16th" gap around the access.

And for just over $20.00, I feel like I owe ya. You are the man!


----------

